# Neuer Online-Lehrgang



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2010)

Soll vierlagig einen neuen Versuch starten, den Neuen und/oder Unbeholfenen etwas beizubringen?


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2010)

die antwortmöglichkeiten gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## Perfektionist (12 März 2010)

wenn das jetzt keine anonyme Umfrage gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich jetzt natürlich nicht mit "ja" gestimmt *ROFL*

PS: dann hätte ich auch mehr Antwortmöglichkeiten gebraucht - will sagen: mehrfache Wahlmöglichkeit. So Punkt zwei bis vier ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2010)

hmmm.... nur eine Möglichkeit um JA zu sagen und 4 Möglichkeiten um NEIN zu sagen..... Ist das fair ?


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> hmmm.... nur eine Möglichkeit um JA zu sagen und 4 Möglichkeiten um NEIN zu sagen..... Ist das fair ?




Mit den "Neins" kann man ihm dann gleich die Meinung geigen... Als Ergebnis davon kann er nachts nicht mehr schlafen, kommt unausgeschlafen zur Arbeit, wird rausgeschmissen und hat dadurch noch mehr Zeit für's Forum...

Du weisst schon, was ich meine!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> wird rausgeschmissen



das dürfte sich demnächst durch andere gründe von allein erledigt haben, muß ich mir nicht mal was zu schulden kommen lassen...

und ja, ich find das fair


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 März 2010)

Ich bin auch dafür. Dann kann man bei manchen Anfängerfragen einfach einen Link einstellen.


----------



## jabba (12 März 2010)

Finde die neins trotzdem einseitig .
Mir fehlt.

nöhh, der "Schmock" hat es nicht verdient von 4L etwas zu lernen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dafür. Dann kann man bei manchen Anfängerfragen einfach einen Link einstellen.




Link


So in etwa???


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2010)

[QUOTE = Rainer Hönle; 248447] Ich bin auch dafür. Dann kann man bei Manchen Anfängerfragen einfach einen Link einstellen. [/ QUOTE]

jau 4l hau mal rein, ich finde die sache gut. Aber wichtig w...y muß 
draußen bleiben. Vielleicht kann mann das mit Kapitel unterteilen und
in den FAQ reinschieben und der 4L bekommt für den Lehrgang Modrechte
so das er unütze Beiträge entfernen kann.


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2010)

dia bearbeitet mich ja im hintergrund auch noch ordentlich ... wenn ich mich wirklich breitschlagen lassen sollte, welche inhalte sollen drin sein? rein AWL und SCL? oder auch außen rum? wie soll die form sein? z.B. aufgabe mit abgabetermin, alle die teilnehmen wollen posten zum zeitpunkt ihr ergebnis und dann wirds noch diskutiert? oder mehr so, jeder trägt zur lösung des anderen bei?

fragen über fragen!!


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> und der 4L bekommt für den Lehrgang Modrechte


*ROFL*
die gibt mir markus NIIIIEEEEEEEEEE ... zu recht ;o)


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> die gibt mir markus NIIIIEEEEEEEEEE ... zu recht ;o)




Dann schicke ihm zum Geburtstag 'ne Flasche teuren Fusel. Das ist ja schon in ein paar Tagen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2010)

[QUOTE = vierlagig; 248453]*ROFL*
die gibt mir markus NIIIIEEEEEEEEEE ... zu recht; o) [/ quote]

eigentlich hast du da ja recht, deswegen soll es ja auf dem Lehrgang
eingeschränkt werden oder ein Mod begleitet die ganze sache. Sonst
steht später nur unnützes zeug drin.

Ich glaube an das gute im Menschen, auch bei dir


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2010)

macht euch gedanken über inhalt und form des ganzen und ich werde mich evtl. doch breitschlagen lassen ... die umfrage ist doch sowieso nicht repräsentativ ... nur einer hat ehrlich abgestimmt...


----------



## Perfektionist (12 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube an das gute im Menschen, ...


ich habe die Tage das Wort "Gutmensch" als Schimpfwort kennen gelernt.



vierlagig schrieb:


> ... nur einer hat ehrlich abgestimmt...


Soll ich das nun auf mich beziehen? k.A., aber allzuviele haben zu ihrem Stimmverhalten keinen Kommentar abgelassen ....


----------



## holgermaik (12 März 2010)

Hallo
Man kann immer etwas lernen.
Ich würde mir rein Simatic bezogene Sachen wünschen. (AWL, SCL)

Konnte mich erfolgreich 20 jahre vor Siemens drücken, ist leider vorbei 
Grüsse Holger.


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2010)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Ich würde mir rein Simatic bezogene Sachen wünschen. (AWL, SCL)



also wie dia ... ok ... soll das hauptthema werden? organisation steht auch noch zur debatte!


----------



## Ralle (12 März 2010)

Dann lieber ein paar sinnvolle Beiträge für die FAQ, das bringt vielleicht wesentlich mehr.


----------



## holgermaik (12 März 2010)

Wie gesagt 20 Jahre.
Habe angefangen mit der AEG 400, dann 800, PSS, Schneider, ABB, HPC.
Jede SPS hat seine Eigenheiten. Musste mich seit 2 Jahren mit S7 beschäftigen. Alles aus Handbüchern lesen ist mühsam und manchmal auch unverständlich.
Darum kann ich schwer einschätzen was Sinnvoll ist
Holger


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein paar sinnvolle Beiträge für die FAQ, das bringt vielleicht wesentlich mehr.



so kinners, tut mir leid, ralle hat gesprochen ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2010)

Ich mach mir nochmal Gedanken und melde mich morgen...


----------



## Pizza (14 März 2010)

wann ist morgen ?


----------



## vierlagig (14 März 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> wann ist morgen ?



gestern ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 März 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> wann ist morgen ?



passend dazu das heutige Tages-Zitat http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=248630&postcount=272


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 März 2010)

Sorry, ich hatte "Kinderwochenende"...

wenn ich was zu sagen hätte:



eigenständiges Unterthema in "Automatisierung" oder unter "FAQ"
Nur die sinnvolle Beiträge dort weiter einpflegen; Themenbezogen  getrennt unter "Aufgaben" und "Lösungen"
Eine Unterabteilung zum "Unterhalten"
vierlagig und sonstige teilnehmenden "Mentoren" werden nicht mit PNs genervt!!! Dafür ist die Unterabteilung "Unterhaltung"
es muss sich ein Mod/Admin finden, der sich der Themenpflege widmen kann/will
Falls Euch noch Punkte einfallen, dann bitte dazuschreiben! Ich finde, es sollte Regeln geben, wo sich dann alle dran zu halten haben.



Gruß,

dia

*Wenn man heute ein Brot kauft, ist es morgen schon von gestern*


----------



## bike (16 März 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein paar sinnvolle Beiträge für die FAQ, das bringt vielleicht wesentlich mehr.



Da kann ich dir in vollem Umfang zustimmen.

Zuerst sollte ein "How to use F1" erstellt werden.
Danach eine Abhandlung " Sinn und Unsinn von Handbüchern"   
Und als Kür die Ergänzung "Programmieren ist mit Start des Siemensmanager nicht getan"

bike


----------



## Manfred Stangl (16 März 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein paar sinnvolle Beiträge für die FAQ, das bringt vielleicht wesentlich mehr.


 
a la:
F: Wie schreibe ich das Programm, dass sich die Anlage bewegt?
A: Gar nich!


----------



## Question_mark (17 März 2010)

*Hast Du am Wochenende die Kinder zur Oma geschickt ?*

Hallo,



			
				dia schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, ich hatte "Kinderwochenende"...



Na das war dann bestimmt ein schönes Wochenende. Sagst Du uns denn in 9 Monaten bitte Bescheid, ob es geklappt hat *ROFL* 
Und ob es ein Junge oder Mädchen geworden ist ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 März 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ... Sagst Du uns denn in 9 Monaten bitte Bescheid, ob es geklappt hat  ...





Och, nöööö....... bitte nicht schon wieder!!!!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## nade (17 März 2010)

B2T;

Also damit ihrs wisst. SPS ist ein Arschloch!!!*ROFL*


----------



## Paule (17 März 2010)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> a la:
> F: Wie schreibe ich das Programm, dass sich die Anlage bewegt?
> A: Gar nich!


Genau, darum birngt da ein 30 Seiten langer "Lehrgang" auch nichts.
Es muss ja immer schnell gehen. Nächste Woche ist Prüfung. 


Ralle schrieb:


> Dann lieber ein paar sinnvolle Beiträge für die FAQ, das bringt vielleicht wesentlich mehr.


Absolut.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch mal ein paar Leute loben, deren Antworten und Erklärungen Hand und Fuß haben und sich nicht nur auf einen nichts sagenden Satz begrenzen.

Die Namen habe ich wieder gelöscht, da ich sicher einen zu Unrecht vergessen hätte.
Danke Jungs!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2010)

piliadisguide schrieb:


> Hi Matthias
> 
> Ist das nicht machbar,dass man bei Euch nachschauen kann online, welches Haus noch frei ist? Beruflich kann ich kein halbes Jahr mehr vorraus planen......
> 
> Gruß Heuxs


 
ich heiß jetzt nicht Matthias, aber die Häuser sind alle leer. 
Also keine sorge bei der plannung...


----------



## erzteufele (24 März 2010)

bekommen dann alle lehrgang teilnehmer ein bestanden zertifikat von 4L :TOOL:
:sw7:
:sw16:

vierlagig geprüfter SPS-Programmierer


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

erzteufele schrieb:


> bekommen dann alle lehrgang teilnehmer ein bestanden zertifikat von 4L :TOOL:
> :sw7:
> :sw16:
> 
> vierlagig geprüfter SPS-Programmierer


 
da ja noch nicht mal die inhalte klar sind...
aber ich setze gerade einen ftp-server auf und denke, dass ich über den, einen leergang organisieren kann...


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... leergang ...


 
Ob darin dann so viel Inhalt enthalten sein wird??


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ob darin dann so viel Inhalt enthalten sein wird??


 
das war absicht mein kleener ... absicht dolus directus


----------



## Cerberus (24 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das war absicht mein kleener ... absicht dolus directus


 
Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht!

dolus directus 1. oder 2. Grades??


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

bei mir IMMER 1. grades


----------



## waldy (24 März 2010)

Hi 4L,
grüß dich.
Ich möchte dich nur fragen, wie lange noch muss ich auf Lergang 2 warten  .

Zeit luäft ab und Zeit kostet Geld 

Weist du, ich bin doch älter mit jeden Tag 

gruß waldy


----------



## erzteufele (25 März 2010)

> Hi 4L,
> grüß dich.
> Ich möchte dich nur fragen, wie lange noch muss ich auf Lergang 2 warten  :smile: .
> 
> ...



du kannst auch nich deuten oder siehe...


> [QUOTE = Rainer Hönle; 248447] Ich bin auch dafür. Dann kann man bei  Manchen Anfängerfragen einfach einen Link einstellen. [/ QUOTE]
> 
> jau 4l hau mal rein, ich finde die sache gut. Aber wichtig w...y muß
> draußen bleiben. Vielleicht kann mann das mit Kapitel unterteilen und
> ...



ROFLMAO:


----------



## waldy (25 März 2010)

> Aber wichtig w...y muß
> draußen bleiben.


- je, habe ixch das gelesen.
Und , darf ich nicht dabei sein ?

Also - ist das Ofiziele verbot für mich in Lehrgang 2 dabei sein ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2010)

Ich glaube schon, dass das hochoffiziell war.


----------



## waldy (25 März 2010)

Und mich interresiert, was sagt selber 4L ?
Das möchte gerne von ihn eine Antwort zu hören.

gruß waldy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 März 2010)

Starte doch eine Abstimmung ...


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 März 2010)

Irgendwie habe ich jetzt gar keine Lust mehr... Das mit den FAQ und den Rechten war vielleicht doch nicht so schlecht...


----------



## waldy (25 März 2010)

> Starte doch eine Abstimmung ...


 - wie geht s das und wer kann das machen?


Wer ´hat Rechte Abstimmung für mich machen und wer könntet das machen ?

waldy


----------



## Oberchefe (25 März 2010)

> Wer ´hat Rechte Abstimmung für mich machen und wer könntet das machen ?


Ich glaube außer Dir hat jedes registrierte Mitglied das Recht, eine Abstimmung zu machen. Voraussetzung ist nur dass man lesen kann. Vielleicht sollte man einmal ein neues Thema in den FAQs erstellen:
"Wie mache ich eine Umfrage?"


----------



## chkdsk.exe (25 März 2010)

Diesen sogenannten 'Onlinelehrgang' würde es doch nur wegen des ominösen Users *waldy *geben.

Da ich die Beiträge von waldy eher als dümmlich - provokant und wenig unterhaltsam erachte: *Ein ganz klares Nein zu diesem neuerlichen 'Onlinelehrgang':sm26:*


----------



## Question_mark (25 März 2010)

*Na klar, aber in einem anderen Fred*

Hallo,



			
				chkdsk.exe schrieb:
			
		

> Ein ganz klares Nein zu diesem neuerlichen 'Onlinelehrgang'



Wieso denn unbedingt ein "Nein" ? Solange dieser Online-Leergang im Fred "Spaß zum Feierabend" stattfindet ist doch alles Ok, oder 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (31 März 2010)

Hi,
also, da muss man nicht großzügiger Programmierer sein - damit kann man es so schon so verstehen - das diese Projekt Lehrgang 2 ist geplatz 

Nun das mcih errienet auf meine Anfänger Zeit- warum waldy hat schon ( am zweite Tag) keine Antwort / Lösung geschrieben ?

Und was sehen wir jetzt in vergleich mit mir - die alle "bla-bla-bla" -  sind in Luft verwunden.

Na ja, wie 4l hat für mcih ei Buch geschrieben hätten - dann muss ich wahrscheinlich auf dieses Buch auch se-e-e-er se--ee--er lange warten.
bay bay


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> also, da muss man nicht großzügiger Programmierer sein - damit kann man es so schon so verstehen - das diese Projekt Lehrgang 2 ist geplatz
> 
> Nun das mcih errienet auf meine Anfänger Zeit- warum waldy hat schon ( am zweite Tag) keine Antwort / Lösung geschrieben ?
> ...



was ist das den schon wieder für ein Blödsinn, ich versteh kein wort 
bevor du so etwas schreibst lass es doch bitte von jemanden gegen lesen
oder lass es sein!


----------



## waldy (31 März 2010)

> ich versteh kein wort


 - hi mein Freund. Wie kann ich dich behiflich sein?
Was verstehtst du genau nicht?

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 März 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - hi mein Freund. Wie kann ich dich behiflich sein?
> Was verstehtst du genau nicht?
> 
> gruß waldy



alles nicht und ich denke da bin ich nicht der einzigste!


----------



## waldy (31 März 2010)

> alles nicht


 - Na, dann es ist ganz einfach Watson 
- erinnest du dich noch auf meine erste und letzte Lehrgang 1 ?

Wenn ich hätte ein paar Tage keine Antwort auf meine Aufgaben geschrieben - dann fast alle / meistens hat schon hier gefragt und fast gemeint, das ich habe schon keine Lüst auf usere Weiterbildung Online ( so nenne ich Lergang 1 ) .

Und was sehen wir hier jetzt ?
Es ist schon lange hier wurde über Lehrgang 2 diskutiert - und keine einzige Schritt zum Lehrgang 2 wurde gemacht.



Und eigentlich 4l - hat einmalig für mich das Buch über SPS zu schreiben versprochen - extra für mich . Und jetzt macht sich so - einfach ignoriert mich.

Und diese beide Faktoren - nenne ich DB Format " bla bla bla" - anderes weiss ich nicht, wie kann man das noch mal nennen.

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (31 März 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - Na, dann es ist ganz einfach Watson
> - erinnest du dich noch auf meine erste und letzte Lehrgang 1 ?
> 
> Wenn ich hätte ein paar Tage keine Antwort auf meine Aufgaben geschrieben - dann fast alle / meistens hat schon hier gefragt und fast gemeint, das ich habe schon keine Lüst auf usere Weiterbildung Online ( so nenne ich Lergang 1 ) .
> ...


 
man muß unterscheiden zwischen leuten, die im forum eine gewisse autorität vertreten, leuten, die enormes fachwissen einbringen und/oder abfragen und trollen ... jedenfalls hat das votum ersterer festgehalten: kein zweites leergang in diese forumse PUNKT

achso...ein buch? speziell für dich? kann mich nicht an ein solches versprechen erinnern. darüber hinaus liegt mir deutsch-waldy, waldy-deutsch immer noch nicht vor!


----------



## waldy (31 März 2010)

> achso...ein buch? speziell für dich? kann mich nicht an ein solches versprechen erinnern.


 - doch, in chat , da waren noch andere leute gewesen und wahrscheinlich es mit gelesen.
du hast mir versprochen ein Buch von S7 zu schreiben.



> man muß unterscheiden zwischen leuten, die im forum eine gewisse autorität vertreten, leuten, die enormes fachwissen einbringen und/oder abfragen und trollen


 - OK, als Fachman du bist Spitze - nur über Leben gte Erfahrung schon haben - da hast nach meine Meinung  - noch keine Ahnung.
Bumsen - bedeutet nicht als Erwachsene sein-

Kauf für dich ein Bilet in Zirkus mein Kind.

gruß waldy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 April 2010)

Kann es sein, dass Du etwas geschenkt bekommen möchtest und nun verärgert bist, dass Du es nicht bekommst? Hast Du einen Anspruch darauf, dass vierlagig etwas für Dich tut?


----------



## OHGN (1 April 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> man muß unterscheiden zwischen *leuten, die im forum eine gewisse autorität vertreten, leuten, die enormes fachwissen einbringen* und/oder abfragen und trollen ... *jedenfalls hat das votum ersterer *festgehalten: kein zweites leergang in diese forumse PUNKT
> ......


Das verstehe ich jetzt irgendwie nicht.
Ich kann aus der Umfrage nicht ersehen, welche der genannten Usergruppen für was gevotet hat.
Und das Umfrageergebnis ergibt eine eindeutige Mehrheit von 69,39% für JA !

Wobei ich persönlich auf einen solchen, evtl. sogar noch speziell auf waldy zugeschnittenen Lehrgang durchaus verzichten könnte...


----------

